# Just 6 classes and she has advanced



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I am the proudest mum today. My son has been taking our nearly 7mth old female (Shadow) to obedience school. Today was lesson 6, the trainer asked my son if he was confident to have her graded already. Yep!!!! She passed with flying colours.  She is the youngest and the newest in the group. She can already do most things in the next level and has started some of the advanced (like tracking). I'm expecting she will fly threw the next levels to. I'm the proudest mummy ever. Now we just need both her ears to stand up permanently. LOL :blush:

To top it all off my son took shadow on her second train trip today into the city. They had to walk threw a major shopping centre right into the heart of a very busy shopping street. She walked beautifully beside him, nothing phased her.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Good girl Shadow! That is brilliant


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Shadow's mum said:


> I am the proudest mum today. My son has been taking our nearly 7mth old female (Shadow) to obedience school. Today was lesson 6, the trainer asked my son if he was confident to have her graded already. Yep!!!! She passed with flying colours.  She is the youngest and the newest in the group. She can already do most things in the next level and has started some of the advanced (like tracking). I'm expecting she will fly threw the next levels to. I'm the proudest mummy ever. Now we just need both her ears to stand up permanently. LOL :blush:
> 
> To top it all off my son took shadow on her second train trip today into the city. They had to walk threw a major shopping centre right into the heart of a very busy shopping street. She walked beautifully beside him, nothing phased her.


Congrats on doing such great work and seeing it all be worthwhile! Keep us updated on the tracking, dogs seem to just love it!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Great job Shadow!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good Shadow. you and your son
are doing a nice job training.
the feeling is great when we see
what our training and socializing
does.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Great job, guys! As you alread are experiencing first hand, training early reaps early rewards, like walking calmly through a crowd! Congrats!


----------

